# identify ths song please



## crackpot (Aug 26, 2010)

When i was a lad back in the early mid 70's I remember a song that played on my little transistor radio which I can't identify.
 All I can remember it mentioned something about an old piano and the chorus went like this.
 There's something like a song going on.....yeah ...(repeat) there's something like a song going on.
 I have googled it and it is not Frieda from Abba. Can anyone help ?


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

This one?


----------



## crackpot (Aug 26, 2010)

No, not Kate Bush and way before this was released. Thank you for your help


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

what kind of music was it? disco? soul? jazz? country?


----------



## crackpot (Aug 26, 2010)

I would describe it as country pop. Not obviously country thoug. May have been a woman singing it. As I mentioned I was very young at the time


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 26, 2010)

yes but every little clue has the potential to elicit just the right spark in someone's synapses, which will reveal the mysterious melody.. what else can you tell us??


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: crackpot
> 
> When i was a lad back in the early mid 70's I remember a song that played on my little transistor radio which I can't identify.
> All I can remember it mentioned something about an old piano and the chorus went like this.
> ...


 

 It wasn't Billy Joel's,..."The Piano man" was it?


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 26, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=billy+joel+piano+man&aq=1


----------



## crackpot (Aug 27, 2010)

No Joe it was definitely before Billy Joel too. Great song by the way !
 I am talking early to mid 1970's


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2010)

I GOT IT


----------



## crackpot (Aug 27, 2010)

Ha! well I haven't heard this before but reaching out in the darkness is probably what I am doing. Thanks for your help cyberdigger


----------



## crackpot (Aug 27, 2010)

Think my only clues are too obscure. So annoying I can't find it. Sorry people


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2010)

wait I think I got it now..   THIS?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2010)

Maybe this site can help you.  http://www.allbutforgottenoldies.net/help/name-that-tune.html#words


----------



## crackpot (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks Steve. Looks like I am not the only one who wanted it 

 http://www.allthelyrics.com/forum/identify-it/62331-solved-i-thought-it-was-called-the-old-piano-man.html


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2010)

> country pop. Not obviously country thoug. May have been a woman singing it
> 
> What may have misled a few of the forum members was the possibility of the song being country pop.
> Thelma Houston is about as much country as Roy Clark is a hip hop rapper[]


----------



## crackpot (Aug 27, 2010)

Remember Steve that I am in the land down under and our interpretation of country will vary from yours. The song does have a country swing about it to me.   It is far from disco that she later performed
 Many people wouldn't consider "One of these Nights" by the Eagles as country too but I hear it very much like country.
 Have a listen to it and thanks for your help. Wouldn't have found it without you


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 27, 2010)

My idea of "country" .. because it reminds me of days when it just felt groovy to be alive, wherever you were..


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2010)

Crackpot my favorite female country singer she has it all.  Roni Rae Rivers smokin................  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEIFP9RgjBs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1-Ztl47kU0  Austrailian gal


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2010)

Olivia is great too Chuck good looking and a great singer.Ronni Rae can really sing the Randy Van Warmer song I think.The country stations here in the States should embrace her music as it is more country then the canned crap they are forcing on us now.She's quite the musician also.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Aug 27, 2010)

Just messin with the paint program crackpot and Chuck Roy as a rapper.ahhhhhhhhhhhh..............nah its not him.
 Crackpot what do you think of Roni Rae? When she comes to the states I am buying my ticket.,my daughters, wife,
 and a good part of my family will want to see her when she comes to the Philadelphia area.By the way I like the Eagles and have always found them to be three quarter Country.Tequila sunrise a great song.


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## crackpot (Aug 28, 2010)

Out of courtesy I have uploaded the song.

 Here it is everyone for your entertainment. I have compressed it and you will need to unzip it with a program like winrar


 http://rapidshare.com/files/415749642/Thelma_Houston_-_Piano_Man.rar.html


----------

